# Comm Res Mil Skills Competition



## PuckChaser (3 Sep 2004)

Anyone else here on one of the teams? I'll be proud to be representing 70 Comm Group.


----------



## Carey (14 Jan 2005)

Hrmmm yes, It was alright, but I didn't like the splitting up the units aspect of it, but you got to give westerners a chance somehow. Looking forward to the chance to face Halifax again in Beamont though, they're getting awfully smug


----------

